# Newest dog drama: PHOTOS added pg 2: update page 3



## Tabitha (Jul 1, 2009)

This morning I picked up a Boston Terrier that had been hit by a car. He was  standing in the middle of the hwy & could not make it across. He is a pretty red/brown color & super old. He has cataracts pretty bad. Scuffed up here & there but the blood was old/dry so he may have been hit yesterday. He can't bear weight on one of his back leggs but no swelling, etc. Our animal shelter is shut down temporarily 6 staffers walked out & the 7th was fired, so we have no where to take "Terry". I am not sure he will make it till' morning. If he does I will take him in to our vet. He drank probably 16+ oz of water the minute I put him in my car & has not had a drop since & won't take food. He lays super still & will raise only his head when you insist. He very well may be dying of old age  .


----------



## heyjude (Jul 1, 2009)

I'm glad that someone with your compassion chose to help him.
Poor thing, I hope he makes it.    

Jude


----------



## carebear (Jul 1, 2009)

if he passes at least he will not be alone and thirsty.
you have a good heart.


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 1, 2009)

I will go place signs where I found him tomorrow. It was about 18 miles outside of town. As old & healthy as he is, someone must be missing him. He could not have been out there that long, he isn't even stinky.  I bet he got hit, was confused or in shock and wandered the wrong way. He couldn't have taken 10 more steps. My daughter said she saw him eat 2 bites of kibble  .

I have been picking up so many dogs lately we sort of have a permanent area set up for them :wink: .


----------



## krissy (Jul 1, 2009)

you sound like my mom...she was always finding the strangest animals to bring home. once there was a duckling that was being blown by the wind down the street.  there were a few dogs too, but the weirdest one was a baby crane. it had been hit by a car. she picked it up off the road and brought it home until we could find the right place to take it.


----------



## kittywings (Jul 1, 2009)

Good for you picking the poor puppy up!  Keep us updated!


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2009)

Bless your heart for helping him , I bet you are right and someone is missing him terribly . I hope he makes it home .

Kitn


----------



## topcat (Jul 2, 2009)

Wishing 'Terry' all the best Tabitha!

Tanya


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 2, 2009)

Carried 'Terry' outside this morning & he managed to half stand long enough to pee! He gets up & hobbles a few steps at a time now, won't put that back foot on the ground though. He looks a little better, I think. It's hard to tell w/ that type of a dog cause they all always look sad anyways. 

Off to the vet.


----------



## Pug Mom (Jul 2, 2009)

Maybe he is microchipped and the vet can help you find his owners...  Good thing he found you!


----------



## KSL (Jul 2, 2009)

Aww.. poor little thing.  He was probably so scared!
You have such a kind soul ~ I'd like to think anyone would do the same thing, but lets face it.  If he was hit, that person obviously didn't stop.  I hope he finds his family soon.


----------



## SimplyE (Jul 2, 2009)

Scared is right.  How did the vet go???  So happy there are good souls like you to take care of those less able.


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 3, 2009)

They verified he had a broken foot but his lungs, heart & such were good, so probably no internal damage. I got antinflamatories & pain pills for him & brought him home to decied what to do next. I could not afford to get his leg set & splinted 'if' he was not going to eat & pull thourgh. I made contact w/ the pres of the humane society in our county & asked them to foot the bill & THEY DID! They did the procedure today & he is spending tonight at the vet & I pick him up tomorrow if all went well. The humane society made me promise if they paid I had to keep him untill his owners or a new home is found. This dog is SO old I will have a hell of a time placing him if his owners are not found. We went & placed large signs outside of town where I found him in hopes his owner sees them. Cross your fingers.


----------



## vivcarm (Jul 3, 2009)

Och Tab, you are great, you might have found yourself a new family member. At least the dog is in great care for just now, and hopefully his owners will be looking for him, you have done all you can.


----------



## kittywings (Jul 3, 2009)

YAY!  I'm so glad the doggie had someone like you to help him!  My mom seems to always be doing that... I would too, I just never seem to come across strays!


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 4, 2009)

I brought him home about 4pm & he is peppier. He has eaten a lot today, but he went w/o for the day & 1/2 I had him & the day he was at the vet because of the procedure. I think he is 100% blind. Now that he is hobbling around a bit, he bumps into things & acts real surprised. He bumped into is food bowl & jumped. One of our cats walked right up to him, got w/i 6 inches of his nose & he never even knew she was there.... that's how it seemed anyway. Could be in part due to the pain pills though. He is confined in the hall outside our bedroom door in a pin about 6x4 feet. He got house privlages  . I have had 3 calls, but they were all looking for black rat terriers. 

I will post a photo tomorrow.


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 4, 2009)




----------



## kittywings (Jul 4, 2009)

OH he is SOO CUTE!!!


----------



## Deda (Jul 4, 2009)

Have the kids fallen in love yet? 

He's a cutie!


----------



## IanT (Jul 4, 2009)

awwwww tab ...

your sweet babe... cute puppy tooo 

I swear animals that need help are just drawn to you


----------



## heyjude (Jul 4, 2009)

It looks like you should get the adoption papers ready. What a cutie!

Glad to hear that Terry is on the mend.   

Jude


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2009)

Ahh he has the sweetest face ever . He is one lucky dog.

Kitn


----------



## topcat (Jul 4, 2009)

He's beautiful - and you're beautiful for taking him in....

Tanya


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 4, 2009)

IanT said:
			
		

> awwwww tab ...
> 
> your sweet babe... cute puppy tooo
> 
> I swear animals that need help are just drawn to you



No kidding!

He is not as much 'fun' as the other younger dogs we have found. You have to annouce you are there or you will spook him when you touch him. He is not playful at all of course. We pat on him  a lot & talk real loud. He has been enjoying marking his teritory when we take him out back, so I guess he is feeling better. He is learning to get around in the cast pretty well too. He scarfs down his food very quickly. We had a lady call & say she wanted him if we can't find his home. She may not be as eager once she discovers just how old & blind he is, I told her & she was OK w/ it on the phone. Her old terrier died a couple months ago & she wants another.


----------



## ChrissyB (Jul 4, 2009)

Oh he is adorable.


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 4, 2009)

You can tell, he is feeeling better.





The kids call him Terry, but I think his name is Walter :wink: .


----------



## IanT (Jul 5, 2009)

he def looks much brighter in the eyes and everything  awwww good job !

I bet he will not be as jumpy soon...


----------



## Bunny (Jul 6, 2009)

Gosh, he is marked really well and is a good looking dog, for an old coot. I'll bet he was a beautiful dog when he was younger. I have never seen a Boston that color before. They are great little dogs but are prone to getting cataracts. He does look fit though! God bless you Tabitha. You are a sweetheart. I wish I could take him, I love old dogs.


----------



## LJA (Jul 6, 2009)

Tabitha, you're a hero.  It just kills me when animals are suffering.  It rips my heart out.  I'm so glad he had you for an angel.  I love him already.


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 6, 2009)

Today he got real frisky. For the `1st time I _layed_ down next to him. We are still getting a feel for him. He got all ecited, he started rooting like he was trying to get under me & his tall was wagging & he kept trying to lick me in the face then he let out the funnies little squeaky howl like he was so excited he could not contain himself  .


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2009)

LOL what a munchkin , he must love you to pieces for saving his life.

Kitn


----------



## KSL (Jul 7, 2009)

Just adorable.
Poor little thing - glad he's doing better!


----------



## Pug Mom (Jul 7, 2009)

He is so cute!  Reminds me of my little old man, Brutus.  He is a rescue and we figure he is around 11 years young.  Adopting the seniors is a very rewarding experience....


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 21, 2009)

They removed Terry's eyeball today. I took him in because his cataract eye was realy bulging out & red. They said the cataract had a massive ulcer & would burst & cause his eye lens to fall off :shock: .  So they removed it. 

The cast on his leg/foot was not due to come off but they said he healed quick so they removed the cast too. He went from 16 pounds to 20 1/2 in the 3 weeks we have had him!

Our vet is so amazingly cheap, the eye procedure was $120.00. That would not get you an office visit where we took our pets in Dallas.

They have no office visit charge. You pay only for meds, tests, procedures etc. All check up's are free. They say it keep their customers coming back.


----------



## heyjude (Jul 21, 2009)

That is one lucky pooch! 

Glad to hear his recovery is going so well!    

Jude


----------



## kittywings (Jul 21, 2009)

Geez, I wish our vet was that cheap!!!  It's $50 just for the office visit!


----------

